# Tropica AquaCube



## Tiki (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi everyone ,

Is anyone using these aquariums for plants? A store by my house is selling them. I asked my friend in Germany about them because he has one and he said it works great. I got it a few days ago because I want to start with a small tank and a few hardy plants. Here is the link:

Tropica AquaCube

Thanks,
Kim
Phoenix, Arizona


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

At the AGA convention the Aquatouch guys were there showing an empty box saying they were trying to bring these over. i guess they succeeded, good on them. great to see other option for interesting nano's. I might have to get one of these for the bedroom after I remodel. Make a great little nightstand tank. 

Tiki, next time you are over there you might want to ask them if they are interested in advertising the tanks here on APC. Have them PM me if for info. Thanks.


----------

